
The man behind Yahoo’s plan to become the most ‘trustworthy’ tech company - SimplyUseless
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/05/29/the-man-behind-yahoos-plan-to-become-the-most-trustworthy-tech-company/
======
castell
Today, Yahoo changed the pricing for their BOSS search API from free to $1.80
per 1000 queries (the main data source of DuckDuchGo search, and other
startups):
[https://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/](https://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/)
and [https://policies.yahoo.com/us/en/yahoo/terms/product-
atos/bo...](https://policies.yahoo.com/us/en/yahoo/terms/product-
atos/boss/pricing/index.htm) (the free API "Limited Web" has been discontinued
as of June 1st, 2015)

~~~
EduardoBautista
It will be interesting to see how this will play out for duckduckgo

------
stephencanon
Do they have a business model other than selling user data to advertisers? No?
Then it'll take more than a "plan".

~~~
throwawaykf05
Yahoo has actually regressed in that respect. Previously, Yahoo mail, like
Hotmail, did not mine your email content for displaying targeted ads. In 2011,
Yahoo changed their policies and started displaying "relevant ads".

------
shiv86
It would be great if they could start by fixing their API and actually repond
to developers on their forums:
[https://developer.yahoo.com/forums/#/discussion/7106/social-...](https://developer.yahoo.com/forums/#/discussion/7106/social-
api-issue-yahoo-developers-please-implement-this-suggested-fix-no-access-
control-allow-orig)

------
hackuser
I'm glad that someone sees demand for privacy. I wish Mozilla would brand
itself the same way; with their non-profit, public good mission, few could
compete with them for user trust. That's how they can compete with FirefoxOS,
Firefox for Android, and other products, IMHO -- it would be hard for Google
and Apple to convince the public that privacy is their priority after all
these years.

Based on my limited knowledge, more and more consumers are looking for privacy
options. If and when demand for privacy takes off, Mozilla and Yahoo would be
in good shape if they were already established in user's minds as the
'trustworthy' vendors.

~~~
x0x0
What is your beef with Apple about privacy?

~~~
dijit
it's very popular to hate apple for privacy.

it seems odd that the same people flock to google for privacy when google's
entire business model rests on selling or farming it's users data in various
ways. (where-as apples is selling products which you pay for)

I've said before that Apple has a business model that is capable of being
privacy conscious- so I'm more willing to trust them than google.

it just seems like some very well placed propaganda.

~~~
bad_user
For some reason every time somebody criticizes Google, somebody ends up making
the argument that Apple is worse and vice-versa.

I don't really get it. Is it because you feel the need to root for your
favorite or something? Either way, it's a fallacy that brings nothing to the
discussion.

~~~
cbsmith
If it were a fallacy, that'd mean it wasn't true.

It's more propaganda than fallacy, but I'd agree it is questionable what it
brings to the discussion.

------
deftnerd
I wonder if they would attempt to acquire Duck Duck Go. It would be a smart
move for them on many levels

~~~
castell
They have done the opposite as of today, the changed their BOSS API, the main
data source of Duck Duck Go, from free to $1.80 per 1000 queries:
[https://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/](https://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/)
(There is a section "Who's using Yahoo BOSS" -> Duck Duck Go, and a "Pricing"
section below)

~~~
Otik
Sounds like a good (but dirty) move if they want to purchase it cheap.

------
bgilroy26
I enjoyed listening to Alex Stamos on this forward-looking multi-part
discussion on cryptography from Blackhat 2013:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33RbRid1deo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33RbRid1deo)

------
roflchoppa
They should start with the shitstorm that is their comment section, I'm all
open for a public forum, but holy shit its a cesspool.

------
tacos
Easy to be snarky about this as Yahoo really is drowning in its own shit and
daily bad decisions, but I really like the guy's approach. He'll be at
Microsoft or Google in a year.

